# PE Mechanical Thermal Fluids Books



## karmavatar (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi,

I passed PE Mechanical Thermal Fluids and now selling my books.

Thanks


----------



## karmavatar (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi again,

Just informing that there are some PE Mechanical books selling , if anyone interested.

1. Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual 13th edition for PE Exam Plus Steam Tables Ebay: 191468509567

Note posting says "Make offer".

2. Practice Problems for the Mechanical Engineering PE Exam ... Ebay: 191466710666

3. Six-Minute Solutions for Mechanical PE Exam Thermal and Fluids... Ebay: 191467083072

4. 101 Solved Mechanical Engineering Problems ... Ebay: 191467104605

5. Mechanical PE Sample Examination  Ebay: 191467114642

6. PE Mechanical Thermal and Fluids Systems Sample Questions...Ebay: 191467125755

7. Engineering Unit Conversions Ebay: 191468668886

8. Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual 12th edition for the PE Exam .... Ebay: 191466719215

Happy New Year


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 2, 2015)

Might have better luck posting this in the Classifieds section.


----------



## kfrazie1 (Jan 2, 2015)

FYI The version you have is the last edition. Price may be a bit high since that edition was going for $99 new right before the 13th came out. Just my advice.


----------

